# Your Favourite Disney Tunes.



## boozercruiser (Mar 4, 2016)

Walt Disney films had such lovely songs in them, and I hope that you will post your favourite Disney tunes here.
Here are two of my favorites...












How about yours?


----------



## Arachne (Mar 7, 2016)

Those are two of my top five, I will add..



 and


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 7, 2016)

I feel Disney is an evil corporation taking over the world, that being said...


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank you for posting people.
Have you seen The Little Mermaid?


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 12, 2016)

"Feed the Birds" from _Mary Poppins.  _
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHrRxQVUFN4

OK, now if someone will tell me how to post a big picture link like the rest of you have done ... !


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 12, 2016)

The Little Mermaid...give up your earth legs for some bastard...jus' me.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 12, 2016)

_Heigh Ho, It's Off to Work We Go _(Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs)

*CLICK HERE*


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 13, 2016)

Boozer, do you know if Disney staff wrote original songs for their cartoon features? (I'll look it up when I feel better)

I like "Baby Mine" from Dumbo, and "Sing Sweet Nightingail" (which is not original, is it?) from Cinderella.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 13, 2016)

When I see an elephant fly...from the movie Dumbo. I was quite young when I heard it, and it always stuck with me.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 13, 2016)

Another Disney favorite of mine:

"Let's Get Together" (_The Parent Trap_)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndRYOSB9_ew


----------

